# Every body busy at work ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I put in 50 hours of over time last pay period , The tax man loves me,  I am wondering what everone elses work is like.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good, maybe l can get a job with you???


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yah... 20hrs+ on the fish tank as well! They're definitely high demanding!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

DAN O said:


> Sounds good, maybe l can get a job with you???


I just got a friend of mine a job here - I hope he works out, they chewed up and spat out the last two hires after me.

Me I like the OT, all I do is add up the $$$, ca ching ca ching !

On the other hand there has to be some ballance, There were 3 days last week I didnt see my Kids.
I worked 13 out of the last 14 days , my friend that just got hired worked 14 days in a row. Because of our collective agreement we get double time after 11 hours and if you work on the 7 day of the cycle you get double time for the 1st 8 hours, he made more in 10 hours than most people make in a week.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

This summer I worked 19 days in a row....not good for the health....money just goes to my x, kids and govt....someday I'll be rich...lol....been off now for 7 days counting tomorrow, doing some studying for a test on Tuesday....but was paid vacation pay for 4 of the 7 days off....work, work, work...18 more years to go until I am 65....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i dont see much over time because the collective agreement im under has it at double time


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I work for 2 different unions, so even if I work lots of days, I usually only see a couple hours of ot...


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 37.5 hours for this week. 5 days a week I will be lucky if I make enough to cover my bills


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yep busy at work...lotsa changes-->headache...hope all is gonna turn out well soon..*sigh*


----------

